# Festplatte unter BIOS formatieren



## skydiverde (3. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute, mit fdisk werden von meiner 160 GB Platte nur 21 GB zugelassen. Komme einfach nicht an den Rest dran. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, die Platte komplett zu leeren? Sollte mittels BIOS als hardformat möglich sein. Wer weiss, wie?


----------



## Avariel (3. Mai 2004)

Also unter BIOS formatierst du gar nix, höchstens unter DOS 
Bei Festplatten von der Größe würd ich mal auf der Seite des Herstellers nachschauen, ich hab was im Hinterkopf das es da eigene Formatierungstools für gibt..


----------



## Sergo (3. Mai 2004)

mit BIOS formatieren geil !


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

@skydiverde: Aber ich würde eine Knoppix-CD mit dem QtParted als Partitionierungsprogramm empfehlen 

@others: Nur nebenbei .... manche Boards beinhalten ein Low-Level Format-Tool im Bios!


----------



## madmat (4. Mai 2004)

jepp...war "früher" standard, die low-level-format option im BIOS.
die interessanterweise nicht nur die bereiche zum wiederbeschreiben freigab sondern die metallteilchen auf der platte neu ausrichtete,,,also tatsächlich LÖSCHTE - unglaublich,gell  ?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (4. Mai 2004)

*Low-Level Format*

Also davon würde ich nur abraten, denn die Hersteller von Festplatte, geben nach einer Low-Level-Formatierung keine Garantie mehr auf die Platten.
Also wenn die inerhalb der Garantiezeit futsch sind, dann "Pech gehabt".

Gruß Homer


----------

